# New to the game...looking for clubs



## new2it08 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys and girls! As the thread suggests im new to the sport. I was wondering if anyone had any insight on what I should be looking for with used clubs and what I should get. Although i am new, I am very interested in the sport and see myself continuing down the road. My first step was going to be going to "Play it Again Sports". Are there certain brand names I should be looking for?! Also I went to ****s sporting goods and saw a set of Golden Bear G Powers which are 179. Are these any good or should I just look for something else? I was looking to spend upwards of $200 for this set because I want to be able to get use to 1 set that I could use over the next couple of years until I get better and can up grade. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Link for Golden Bear Powers: http://www.****ssportinggoods.com/p...03.2273504&parentPage=family&searchId=2273503


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Top brand clubs are Callaways, Ping, TaylorMade, Cleveland and of course with the name comes the big price. A "good" starter set is Tour Edge, Wilson, Ram, Top Flite, Jazz and Founders Club. Your looking at 250 - 350, but their good quality clubs that will definitely "get you started", and give you something back if and when you sell them to upgrade. You mentioned used, thats a very good idea, if you check out the newspaper buy and sell, or on-line swap shops this time of year you should find some real bargains, maybe even in top brands. You dont have to spend a fortune to get good quality, go to one of the golf outlets and demo some of the different brands to get a feel for the clubs, then go looking in the paper or swap shop....


----------



## new2it08 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks 65, ill look into the other "good" clubs you mentioned...cant afford that "name" yet...lol. With Golden Bear would I be paying for a name as well since they are Jack Nicklaus' clubs or are they good as well for around $230


----------

